# Tivo HD Upgrade, WD disk problem



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

I am attempting to upgrade to a WD10EARS using the rosswalker checklist.
I have connected the original 160GB and the new 1TB to a windows PC
(ASUS p5ql pro motherboard). Running 64 bit Vista.

The bios initially sees the drive, but then I get:
"Primary Slave disk error, Hit F1 to continue" 
If I hit F1, I get "please wait" on a blank screen.
I have waited 30 minutes and no further action.

When I disconnect the 1TB drive, and restart, windows boots and
WinMFS sees the 160 GB drive just fine.


Is this HD dead? or is there some other step I am missing.

Thanks
John


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

KeepingUp said:


> I am attempting to upgrade to a WD10EARS using the rosswalker checklist.
> I have connected the original 160GB and the new 1TB to a windows PC
> (ASUS p5ql pro motherboard). Running 64 bit Vista.
> 
> ...


Is that EARS brand new?

Disconnect all drives from the PC.

Attach just the EARS

Boot, hit Delete or whatever to go into BIOS and see if it can see the drive.

If not, see if you can borrow or use another computer (without a GigaByte brand motherboard) and see if it can see the drive.

Also, put your ear to the drive and see if you can hear it spin up when power is first applied.


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

Unitron

It is a new drive, I can hear it spin up.

It is an ASUS Motherboard.

When I connect it to the M.B. and boot, The bios shows:

"Auto detecting SATA1 IDE hard drive"
Then it goes a little further, where it normally puts info about the device,
and then shows "Primary Master hard disk failure Hit F1 to continue"
It gives this if other devices are plugged in or not.

I do not have ready access to another computer. (everyone is on laptop)

I am thinking I should send it back to Amazon, but now I don't know 
which way to go for a new drive. I do not need a large drive, I am mainly
interested in quiet, but I would like to find a working solution for less than
$125.

Any suggestions would be welcome.
John


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

KeepingUp said:


> Unitron
> 
> It is a new drive, I can hear it spin up.
> 
> ...


If that same computer is able to detect other drives 1TB or larger on the same controller port, I'd say your EARS is bad and Amazon owes you a new one.


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

Unitron

Thanks for your help.
I will go on to Plan B now.
Do You have a recommendation for a quiet drive that is smaller than 1TB?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

KeepingUp said:


> Unitron
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> I will go on to Plan B now.
> Do You have a recommendation for a quiet drive that is smaller than 1TB?


You don't have to get one smaller than 1TB, and if you do so you'll get a lot fewer GB/$.

Amazon sent you a bad drive.

Make them make it right.

If the model of TiVo you're upgrading is a TCD652160, it is possible to put up to a 2TB drive in it, if you do the right voodoo.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

One other thing you might try is to get a USB to SATA cable. Allow the PC to boot up into Windows and then connect the drive to the USB to see if it gets properly recognized by WIndows. I always use UBB to SATA/IDE adapters when I do imaging. Also, you don't need to connect both the 160GB and the new drive at the same time unless you plan to do a direct copy. The only reason I can see to do it that way would be to preserve any recordings you might have. If you don't need to do a copy, either Unitron or I can provide you with a virgin image for the HD box.


----------

